# The Macrocosm (Open RP)



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 8, 2018)

(This RP will be covering a broad fantasy like genre with sci fi elements.)

(Setting)
You will all be meeting at a camp in a forest during the day. The trees form a thick roof like canopy blocking a lot of view from the sky. In the distance, there's a tall fortress wall. On the other side is the capital of an elite district.

(Description)
"In the world known as The Macrocosm, 7 major elements exist. These elements balance and coexist the universal worlds, limiting and benefiting each other accordingly. Individuals utilize them to improve an aspect of their lives. They have existed as long as life has existed. The world everyone live in have also used the Energies to variously, good evil, or for self improvement. The Energies had a significant impact on the development on technology in various ways. Countries formed and were peacefully coexisting for centuries, not needing go compete for resources or control."

The 7 energies all play a different part in the universes, acting, reacting, and mixing accordingly. The 7 major elements are Psionics, Morphon, Power, ES, Neutrality, Darkness, and Manipulation.


Spoiler: 7 Main Energies in In detail



1. Psionics: Represented as a pinkish energy. Mostly psychic and mind related. Technology is very intelligent, easy to use, and program, being the most valued type of technology. Levetation and telepathy come naturally to most.

2. Morphon: Represented as a green energy. It's related to organic matter. Well known traits from this category are known but not limited to "regeneration, quick adaptation, endurance, diverse animals, life manefestation, and bodily capabilities."

3. Power: Represented as red energy. Polar opposite to ES. It has an emphasis on raw skill and best durability. However it's the most volatile. It's technology is the most difficult to master, even then, users in this area prefer outright reliance on their strength than technology. Prominent in places where the atmosphere and it's inhabitants must sustain high pressures. Metals from this energy are excessively heavy but seem lightweight to Power users. Power user draw energy through their emotions.

4. Electro synthesis (Or ES, for short): Represented as blue energy. Polar opposite to Power. Majority of technology are ES based. The cheapest, most practical. Users from this area are known to be do things like "instant armor, robots, transformation into synthetic beings, ship making, electricity control, cybernetics, and more."

5. Neutrality: Represented as white energy. Polar opposite to Darkness. Not used to create unique abilities of their own, but can temporarily use other elemental energies. Technology from here can close the gap and mix energy of other elements and improve their performance. Those born neutral can eventually fall into other elemental paths permanently and use different elementals at once depending on their paths. It is the only element not negatively affected by Darkness (as long as its users remain on neutral energy only).

6. Darkness: Represented as Black energy. Polar opposite to Neutrality. Users here can nullify the elemental capabilities of all the other elements except Neutrality. With great weakness afflicting abilities, comes serious trade offs. Technology here is the most limited and least cooperative with the other elements. They also evolve and adapt the slowest out of all of them. The least practical technology. Used by mostly strange beings, creatures, and assassins. Weapons are created from their own bodies, and heal only by absorbing biomass or other energies.

7: Manipulation: Represented as Purple and/or gold. People from this area can manifest their own energy and either materialize their own quirky technology or unleash it as a pure physical weapon. They also may create "hammerspaces" to store a finite amount of objects. Skilled users here can increase their speed, control gravity, deflect elemental damage, and much more. They are most sucepible to Darkness.



(Technology)
Using the 7 main energies, a wide variety of tools, weapons, and utilities have come into existence. Some require it's users to posses the main Energy type, but most don't. How advanced the technologies are depend on what Evergy they're based on. Energy based technology can enhance, improve, or operate using certain Energy.

(Abilities)
Abilities are the inherent or learned skills that can be performed by its user, person and animal alike. Specific technologies can only be operated by the people with the required Energy or some tool needed. Abilities are used in combat, survival, and work. They can be used at will, as long as its user has the stamina. Gifted and powerful users can learn to use other Energies and combine their usage. 

- - - - - - - -


Spoiler: Overall Conflict and The Paradox (Enemy)



"An organization calling themselves The Paradox have harmful plans for the rest of the world and universes. For starters, people loyal to the Paradox go around and suck the life sustaining properties of people with all of their resources and inhabitants. People don't really know their true reasons, but they are definitely stealing people's life force and taking resources for their own personal gain. They have been upping their raiding and life stealing over the years. Their forces are diverse and coordinated. The Paradox and it's higher members posses the ability to absorb the life force and energy of other beings, how they obtained this ability is unkown. They use it often en masse. It is theorized they obtained this ability through researching the Foundation."





Spoiler: The Hexagon (Your team)



"The organization known as The Hexagon has caught people's attention. Their famous for successfully taking down The Paradox's leaders and operations consistently. The Hexagon is formidable enough that merely hearing them infuriates and scares The Paradox. You were chosen to work for them by a voucher."





Spoiler: First RP Scenario (After everyone is settled together and agree to begin the mission)



In the camp, the group you will be in is codename "Westbrook." The first mission is to recover a valued member who went missing from a solo mission. The last place he was in was in a city known to visit was the city district Saint Maryland. Is our job to recover him as our first task.



(Write your bio down below, keep pictures under tabs to save space please)
Background:
Physical:
Origin: (Feel free to tell us where they come from and what their home is like)
Species:
Abilities:
Weaknesses:
Major element: (If you don't know your characters's major element or elements, just write "? ? ?" And I will state what it is based on your abilities.)


----------



## David Drake (Jul 8, 2018)

What are you looking for in a PC? RP version of Sona, RP-exclusive OC, or either?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 8, 2018)

David Drake said:


> What are you looking for in a PC? RP version of Sona, RP-exclusive OC, or either?


Either. Doesn't have to be a sona, just a character of yours.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 8, 2018)

And I'm slightly unclear as to the relationship between "Technology" and "Abilities" in this world. I find it very intriguing I would just like to know more.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 8, 2018)

David Drake said:


> And I'm slightly unclear as to the relationship between "Technology" and "Abilities" in this world. I find it very intriguing I would just like to know more.


I'll clarify it in the description in an additional paragraph.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 10, 2018)

(RP has been updated with more clear information. If anyone has more questions about the RP, just ask.)


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2018)

Abilities:Universe can link his mind to the universal energy allowing him to do powerful feats of magic without breaking a sweat. He also has a healing factor.He needs to meditate a lot. Element:???
Physical:Universe is 30 feet tall standing up straight only two arms and legs and a wingspan of 40 feet when spread out his species has a natural healing factor that can regenerate whole limbs and organs.
Species:dragon human hybrid.
Origin: his mother was a powerful dragon his father was a dragon human hybrid who was very powerful but handsome.
Weakness: can get distracted from the task at hand and his healing factor takes a lot of energy.Background: unknown.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 14, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Abilities:Universe can link his mind to the universal energy allowing him to do powerful feats of magic without breaking a sweat.  He needs to meditate a lot. Element:???
> 
> Species:dragon human hybrid.
> Origin: his mother was a powerful dragon his father was a dragon human hybrid who was very powerful but handsome.
> Weakness: can get distracted from the task at hand. Background: unknown.


(Your major element would fall under Manipulation. Thanks for your entry. We will move along once enough people join.)


----------



## David Drake (Jul 14, 2018)

Physical: forums.furaffinity.net: Unveiling My Fursona

Background/Origin (in this universe): His race had been one of many that were the victims of genocides in the wars before the energies were properly understood. Horrified by past atrocities, a coalition of different countries led primarily by Morphon users worked to try and bring some of the races back to life, but few resurrections were viable and eventually the project was shut down. Drake is one of the only first generation births from the community of the successfully resurrected and he wanders the land trying to make sense of his life and purpose.

Species: Dilophosaurus

Abilities:
* Empathic - can feel strong emotions from others;
* Healing Factor - can regenerate from nearly any injury with time and focus;
* Electrokninesis - can absorb electricity from sources and discharge it as lightning;
* Venom - can spit a corrosive biotoxin that is nonlethal but debilitatingly painful and can blind people if it gets on one's eyes.

Weaknesses: Using most of his abilities is a very draining experience for him, and he must take a long rest and/or consume a specialized nutrition packet to recharge.

Major Element: Neutrality [I think? His abilities match Psionics, Morphon, and ES, and I'm not sure if the venom matches Morphon or Darkness; I'll defer to you if you think the overall package fits one of the other elements more]


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 15, 2018)

((In the interests of space, I'm going to have to rely on multiple spoiler tags for this submission.  Feel free to ask me any questions that come up after reading all of this.))

Character Name: Aifric Paul Capitani
Background: Archaeologist and Driver
Species: Cecropians (one of a few breeds of anthro moth)
Physical:


Spoiler



* Stands about 4 1/2 feet tall.  Wings are usually folded up, but his wingspan is 10 feet long and goes up to 6 feet high when they're stretched out.  Only two arms and two legs.
* For coloration... reddish body, with black and brown wings banded in white, red, and tan.  He's based on the cecropia moth, and I don't have any art of this OC at this time or else I'd have used that instead.
* Aifric and his kind are adapted for an herbivorous diet (despite the adults of his basis species not eating at all).
* Aifric has a marked preference for camouflage clothing - including some of the ridiculous designer types.



Origin: 



Spoiler



Most Cecropians are world-explorers - rather than laying down roots in one country, they travel between many, usually facilitating trade in the process.  Aifric instead worked for a coalition of countries that sought to recover knowledge and tools.  In particular, his team sought out relics of civilizations destroyed before the energies of the world were well-known.  When the search brought him to a region of the world dominated by experts in psionics and manipulation, he wound up stuck in a two-month lockdown due to the activation of ancient barrier technology.  Most of his team and many of the locals were casualties of the incident, but Aifric worked with authorities inside the lockdown (and a few particularly desperate locals) to take down the barrier and bring those responsible for its activation to justice.  (It's up to you whether the ones that turned on the barrier were connected with The Paradox, but Aifric wouldn't have known or cared at the time.)  Aifric had since settled down in the area, finding steady work with a local research lab... up until, of course, the point where he was contacted to work for The Hexagon.



Abilities:


Spoiler



* Titanic Flight: Unlike most of his kind, Aifric can fly perfectly well when carrying several hundred pounds of gear.  This isn't so much raw strength as a variant form of levitation.
* Swarmfighters: Aifric is capable of making constructs of pure mental energy (not even possessing a solid physical body) and guiding them.  Said constructs appear as shimmering fighter planes about the size of a hand.  While the individual shots from each construct are weak, Aifric can command up to 18 of them at once and barrage targets with extreme rapid fire.  The constructs are always on the move, making them somewhat difficult targets, and they allow Aifric to sense nearby heat signatures, but their maximum range is a mere 50 feet.
* Vehicle Empathy: Aifric can reach his mind into most vehicles and drive or pilot them with force of will alone.



Weaknesses:


Spoiler



* When using the Swarmfighters, Aifric must visually guide them - he is effectively blind to his own surroundings while doing so.
* While the Swarmfighters do not have physical bodies, they are quite susceptible to Psionics- and Darkness-based attacks.  Furthermore, the mental link required to command them is such that any successful attack on the Swarmfighters will backlash equally on Aifric's own body - destroying a Swarmfighter will actually injure him.
* Aifric's Vehicle Empathy ability does NOT extend to non-critical systems such as sensors or weapons.  He can only guide the vehicle itself.
* While he has good stamina, Aifric lacks the mental strength to bring his full abilities to bear at once.  He can only use one of his three abilities at a time.
* Aifric has a highly sensitive mind, rendering him more susceptible to illusions, telepathic attacks, and any sort of energy drain.



Major element: ??? (I intended it to be Psionics, but it occurs to me that some of the Swarmfighter stuff might ride a little too close to Manipulation)


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

No, you wouldn't be impressed...


----------



## OrcKing (Aug 14, 2018)

First time really trying to join something like this. Character adjusted from other places

Background: Unknown

Physical: Bjorn form tends to change as he wishes. His most usual form often appears as a tall overly muscled 9ft orc with greyish blue skin, four tusks, golden eyes, a big bushy beard and metallic rune-like tattoos. He weights various but he prefer to weigh around 1 ton.

Origin: Bjorn comes from Garthurk.  Despite orcs being known for their brutish nature, Garthurk is a town of scientific research. study and experimentation. The orcs here often liking to combine brawn with brains, with many able to use Psionic, Power or Electro-Synthesis or combination thereof. This is often reflected in the tech they create.

Species: O.R.C.S (Omni Reliable Combat or Companion System)/ Nanite Colony



Spoiler: Abilities



Assimilation/Absorption: Bjorn is able to assimilate technology or even people to gain powers, knowledge, mass and cultivate his collective conscious

ShapeShift: Being Made of a Nanite Colony, Bjorn can assume any form his wishes, form shields/weaponry, liquify, elongate, change color, and so forth.

Collective Might: Bjorn strength and intelligence correlates to his mass. At his prefer weight of 1 ton, he can lift 5 tons. Additional the more beings in his collective, the less mass he needs to maintain a similar level of intelligence.

Nanites: As long as a few nanites survive, Bjorn can always fully reform. He is able to create drones/splits from his constituted matter. Being essentially a goo that can be as solid or as solid as desired make him extremely durable.

Psionic Cyberpath: Bjorn can communicate with machines, has currently low psionic capabilities allowing him to at least sense, understand and comprehend the emotions of organic beings.

Shield and Hammer: Out of personal preference, Bjorn has learned to wield a hammer and shield.

Absorb Electricity: Bjorn is immune to electrical attacks as they are absorbed to empower him.

Law-Man: Bjorn is highly interested in law and has done alot of research in that area.


Weaknesses:
Hacking: Despite being a person (far as he is concerned) he can and does have flaws in his 'programming' that can allow others to hack him.
Mass Dependant: Destroying his nanites causes him to lose strength and intelligence
Cyberpathy/Psionics: As a collective conscious and an extremely advanced AI - Bjorn is especially vulnerable to these things.
Assimilation/Absorption: Can gain the weaknesses of what he assimilate.

Major element: ???  (was written to be lean towards Neutral or a combination of Psionic/Power/ES but not sure what he truely falls into)


----------



## BeautifulBasil (Aug 22, 2018)

Name: BB
Background: Reconassince agent and Tech. Master
Origin: Still almost a child, BB is probably the youngest of the group, but after her hometown was raided by Paradox BB fled and landed in the hands of another criminal organization who had meant to use her as a subject in their endeavors to meld biological and technological matters. Luckily she had managed to escape after only a few 'treatments'. Appalled by everything she has seen BB dedicated the rest of her life to doing what good she could for this world.
Physical: a light brown anthro house cat with a darker saddle pattern, blonde toes, and dark brunette hair that reaches just past her shoulder blades usually held in a tight ponytail when working. She has a v shaped blonde mark on her forehead and almost always wears a borderline ratty aqua jacket.
My art of her:
www.furaffinity.net: BB! Ref by BeautifulBasil
Species: anthro housecat 
Abilities:
- light manipulation
          She can cause minor illusions, make fire or varying sizes none bigger than her head, and lastly she can summon a pair of ethereal wings that allow her to fly on lightwaves.
- self sacrifice
           She has a healing ability that is only to be used in emergency situations- she can swap injuries between two beings taking all or only part of the injury onto herself to save the life of another... she hates using this ability
- Technomancer
            After her time as a captive her mind works similarly to a computer when paired to a visor she Carrie's around with her, allowing split second calculations, and massive data collection. This also makes her a varitable wizard with computers, she can hack most computers. Without her visor she can build simple machinery easily enough, but with the information available on the visor just about anything is possible as long as time isn't an issue
Weaknesses:
- night light
          Because all of her natural abilities are sun based, her powers are considerably weakened at night, and on nights of the new moon she is left without them completely.
- trust issues
           She's been on her own long enough to know how to handle herself without any additional help. She's a very friendly person, but if necessary she has no trouble cutting ties.
-young and Naive
              She's wise beyond her years... but only to a certain extent, she hasn't learned all the tricks of this world yet and as a result is more likely to be led astray.
Major element: ???


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 13, 2018)

Finally! Another public RP! I hope I'm doing this well enough...

Name: Aaron Mills
Background: Serves the Assassin's Creed as a Master Assassin, has a ghost attached to him called Rogue and trains a young shark named Lex
Physical:


Spoiler: Origin



He was born in Australia, in a town controlled by Templars. Ever since he was 15, Aaron trained himself to one day be an Assassin, like the ones that liberated his town. Ina few years, he did just that, and realized that he isn't a fan of murder, and from that day onwards he tried to do things without violence. One day, his younger brother Michael had betrayed the Creed, so it was up to Aaron to track him down and bring him in. Unfortunately, Aaron had found, fought, and at the very end, pushed him down a small mound and he was impaled on a sharp tree branch. From then on, Aaron swore to never kill anyone else, and resigned from the Creed. Now he is just a bounty hunter, who lives off contracts that are given by a mysterious wolf whose true identity is still unknown. During one mission, he came upon a ghost named Rogue and now they are almost bound to each other. He had also found a young racer named Lex, and has decided to train him in the ways of the Creed (even if he isn't a member of it).


Species: Shiba Inu


Spoiler: Abilities




Super athletic, strong, fit
trained to use many weapons
can think on his feet
Fur color can change when wants it too
A pacifist at heart
Very humble and modest
An overall gentleman






Spoiler: Weaknesses




sometimes emotionally unstable (especially when his ghostly partner Rogue isn't around)
This can sometimes lead to Rogue taking control, and although that makes him more stronger and gives him healing abilities, Rogue is a lot more psychotic than Aaron, and all he wants is fresh blood.

sometimes his pacifism can get him into trouble
Too selfless for his own good.



Major element: ???

Might need to edit this later xD


----------



## OrcKing (Sep 28, 2018)

So is this rp happening...or nah? I am nt sure how many peeps the OP is looking for or if they still look at this thread.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 30, 2018)

OrcKing said:


> So is this rp happening...or nah? I am nt sure how many peeps the OP is looking for or if they still look at this thread.



Honestly, I'm not sure if they're still looking at it.  We've got 6 so far, and given the starting scenario I'd hope that's enough....


----------



## Universe (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello is this rp alive


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 4, 2018)

I forgot I still had this RP. 
Eh, I don't think I'll be continuing this, it's likely going to remain dormant.


----------

